# New "old" guy



## parkwaytrash (Dec 9, 2015)

So I'm newish here. Meaning I was a member of several forums years ago. Maybe  8 or so when I last was seriously into gym life. Now trying to get back into it. And of course I have long but forgotten all the forum logins and passwords I used

So anyway here I am...again I guess

Thanks


----------



## Riles (Dec 9, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Dec 10, 2015)

Welcome....


----------

